# CESSNA 150 TERRORIZES WASHINGTON DC



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2005)

You all heard it, here's a bumper sticker!


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2005)

That's hilarious!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 25, 2005)

Probably a stupid question but what's a Cessna 150?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Probably a stupid question but what's a Cessna 150?



A real common trainer here in the states. This is how many of them wind up if they're not penetrating restricted airspace


----------



## mosquitoman (May 25, 2005)

Ok, got it know


----------



## evangilder (May 26, 2005)

What we refer to at the museum as a "putt putt", sorry J.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2005)

evangilder said:


> What we refer to at the museum as a "putt putt", sorry J.



Hey no problem, I may own one but I do know it's (and my) limitations!


----------



## evangilder (May 26, 2005)

You definitely have our warbirds beat in fuel economy!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2005)

You're not kidding. Mine gets 5.5 GPH


----------



## evangilder (May 26, 2005)

Nice shot! I think our bearcat is about 5.5 GPM!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2005)




----------



## trackend (May 26, 2005)

Id have one like a shot Fly if I had the dosh after all flying is flying.
out of curiosity Fly what sort of range do you get out of yours


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Haha


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2005)

trackend said:


> Id have one like a shot Fly if I had the dosh after all flying is flying.
> out of curiosity Fly what sort of range do you get out of yours



I could stay up for about 4 hours in the 150. The 172 fly in Colorado could stay up about 5, depending the way you fly. After 2 hours in the 150, I'm done!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 6, 2005)

I heard about the Wahshington DC thing in the Aviation Mag I subscribe to.


----------

